# Vermeer vs John Deere round baler



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Everyone seems to be using jd around here but there are a few vermeers! Both dealers are about the same distance away any thoughts? Vermeer is cheaper!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There are members here who are very satisfied with both brands mentioned.
Dealer support and reputation are very important. Check out the parts and service departments of the local dealers. Once you are finished with the sales floor, those will be the ones you deal with as long as you own the baler.
Both JD and Vermeer sale entry level balers and commercial balers. There are options for balers that need to be considered.
Compare the cost of the wide pick up models, net wrap, hydraulic pick up etc.

Check out the off season discounts given this time of year. I saved a lot of money buying a new baler this time last year.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> There are members here who are very satisfied with both brands mentioned.
> Dealer support and reputation are very important. Check out the parts and service departments of the local dealers. Once you are finished with the sales floor, those will be the ones you deal with as long as you own the baler.
> Both JD and Vermeer sale entry level balers and commercial balers. There are options for balers that need to be considered.
> Compare the cost of the wide pick up models, net wrap, hydraulic pick up etc.
> ...


Have to go with what Tim/South said. Service and parts are important. When you are down you want to get fixed ASAP. Resale value is also something else to consider. Go talk to the other operators in the area. They have their reasons. Belive me, not many farmers won't talk about their stuff ... Oh! wait that's what we do here.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Unless they have changed Vermeer is heavier all around. Larger bearing, and sheet metal & Iron. John Deer is built more to compete on price,
To be fair each has their own advantages.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i would look over how each respective baler starts the core because if you dont build a good foundation then the rest of it will look like crap as a result which means lost hay and mold which can loose customers and make animals sick 
thats why i traded my 605 m off for a 568


----------

